# Browning HP?



## jimmer (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey guys, Totally new here and thought I would ask you Browning guys..
Took this gun in on a part trade and really don't know much about them.. did some research and kinda confused on the value (a lot of different types and models). The gun is near perfect (50rds. fired, so I'm told) with box. Beautiful gun, just not my thing. I was going to try possibly sell it locally, just need a better understanding of its value..
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, it's a Browning P.35 of new manufacture, called the "Captain," but
It's a sort-of copy of a pre-WW2 and WW2 Inglis (and Chinese) P.35, and
It's got an ambidextrous safety lever and two magazines.
It was assembled in Portugal, probably of Belgian parts.

According to my resources, it's worth about $750.00; but you might get more for it by using a gun-auction website.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It looks like this gun has a fancy sighting system on it. Not a standard sight system. Perhaps it is a competition pistol? Your avg BHP runs around $750, but they can be a lot more valuable depending on circumstances like age of the pistol, where it was produced, etc. For example, a mint condition BHP made in Belgium circa 1969 could bring as much as $900 to $1500. Some of the clones can be as cheap as $200. This pistol, being a Browning in great condition, could be a gem you may just want to keep. The best thing to do is have it appraised by a professional.


----------



## jimmer (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just looked at Gunbroker.com...
There's another one, just like yours, for which the seller expects at least $950.00...but that doesn't mean that someone will buy it for that price, or more.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

What does that "9 MM & .40 S&W" signify?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

hillman said:


> What does that "9 MM & .40 S&W" signify?


The Browning Hi Power is available in both calibers. They provide the same owners manual for either variation.

Below is a link to a site that has information on determining the date of your pistol.

Browning Date Your Firearm - Hi-Power Pistol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Phil* and *jimmer*;
It's _very_ recent. They began to be made in 1993, and they still may be made today.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Jimmer I'm a Browning fan. Where is "local" for you ?


----------



## jimmer (Sep 23, 2014)

Philco said:


> Jimmer I'm a Browning fan. Where is "local" for you ?


Thanks again for all the info..
I live in eastern WA


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Dang it ! I was hoping you were from my neck of the woods. I like the looks of that pistol. :smt023


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks like I'm late to the party. The grips are Herrett replacements, not OE. Pretty grips but a purist would want OE.


----------



## RW (Sep 28, 2014)

single action, typically 9 mm, Browning High Powers are used OR have been used by many european countries as their standard sidearm, John Browning designed this 100 +/- years ago, THE ICONIC SEMI AUTO


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

RW said:


> single action, typically 9 mm, Browning High Powers are used OR have been used by many european countries as their standard sidearm, John Browning designed this 100 +/- years ago, THE ICONIC SEMI AUTO


Um, no.
The Browning-designed, "iconic" semi-auto is the M1911, designed in the early 1900s, and accepted by the US military in 1911. It is now 103 years old, and still popular and useful.

The Browning Hi-Power, the P.35, dates from the 1930s. Although the design was originally conceived by Browning, it was put into its final form by a Belgian designer, D. Saive, who worked for FN. It is now 79 years old, and, although it was once issued by many of the world's military services, it is not now anywhere near as popular as the much older M1911.


----------

